# need help growning spring raddish



## squshnut (Sep 5, 2011)

how can i keep the maggots out of my spring radish? My fall ones are clean.
i also have some trouble with the turnips.
I grow organic so appreciate only organic Ideas.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Easiest solution may be row covers, we found this works well for problem crops. Maggots come from flies and beetles, if you cover the soil well for a while before planting and then either use a floating row cover or for something as short as radishes just start with the cover high enough you should be fine.
DE would work too but I try to not incorporate too much of that into the soil if there is another way.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

You could try an introduce nematodes into the soil around plants. Nematodes are beneficial parasitic worms that bore into root maggots, releasing deadly bacteria. You can find nematodes in sponges sold at garden centers.(or on line) Squeeze the sponges into your watering can to release the insects as you water your plants.

Good luck ...


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

Regular application of Neem Oil?


----------

